# Our flyer for the 2012 season



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

This is the new flyer our daughter designed.

We will be printing these up for distribution.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That looks great!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The map may be a bit hard to read, but I would hope the resolution of the actual artwork is at about 300 DPI or better.
Is that a third page flier?
Are you going to print anything on the back?
Are you printing these yourself or going to someone like NextDayFlier.com?


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

fontgeek said:


> The map may be a bit hard to read, but I would hope the resolution of the actual artwork is at about 300 DPI or better.
> Is that a third page flier?
> Are you going to print anything on the back?
> Are you printing these yourself or going to someone like NextDayFlier.com?


We never used a map on our flyers before, so I am hoping it's not too bad. The size (distance) was to show surrounding roads.

I'm not sure of a printing source yet, I used Jakprinting.com before. I may try someone new this year.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: That looks great! I love the whole concept and the creepy house in the background. It just looks like it would be haunted!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I'd put the map on the backside of the flyer with a repeat of the basic message, the dates, the website, etc. I'd make the map as big as I could get it too.
You can often do the back side in one color (black) for a small amount more than just printing 4 color (full color) on the front. Fine white print on the black background will often get eaten by the bleed/dot gain as the inks for the black spread on the white paper during printing. Keep in mind that printers aren't printing white, they just fill in all the areas surrounding the lettering with the desired color(s) or texture. Make white lettering a bit heavier/thicker than what you see on your monitor. The ink will creep into the white area, but with the heavier type it will come out looking like your original version did with the finer type. Also remember that all of the colors and such will be darker in print than what you see on your monitor. 
Keeping your flyer size to fit equally onto a standard page will help you get more flyers for your dollar (and less waste too)!
While you may already know all of this stuff, many, if not most, people don't know or understand or even think about this stuff when the go to design stuff for print.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She did a beautiful job.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That looks great, a sure attention getter.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

fontgeek said:


> I'd put the map on the backside of the flyer with a repeat of the basic message, the dates, the website, etc. I'd make the map as big as I could get it too.
> You can often do the back side in one color (black) for a small amount more than just printing 4 color (full color) on the front. Fine white print on the black background will often get eaten by the bleed/dot gain as the inks for the black spread on the white paper during printing. Keep in mind that printers aren't printing white, they just fill in all the areas surrounding the lettering with the desired color(s) or texture. Make white lettering a bit heavier/thicker than what you see on your monitor. The ink will creep into the white area, but with the heavier type it will come out looking like your original version did with the finer type. Also remember that all of the colors and such will be darker in print than what you see on your monitor.
> Keeping your flyer size to fit equally onto a standard page will help you get more flyers for your dollar (and less waste too)!
> While you may already know all of this stuff, many, if not most, people don't know or understand or even think about this stuff when the go to design stuff for print.


Thanks. I think we will put the map on the back and if we have sponsors put them on the back also.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: That looks great! I love the whole concept and the creepy house in the background. It just looks like it would be haunted!


I'm not sure where she found the grapics. I told her what our theme was and I love the graphics she found.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I agree, awesome graphics, very creepy,, she did a fantastic [email protected]


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

fontgeek said:


> I'd put the map on the backside of the flyer with a repeat of the basic message, the dates, the website, etc. I'd make the map as big as I could get it too.
> You can often do the back side in one color (black) for a small amount more than just printing 4 color (full color) on the front. Fine white print on the black background will often get eaten by the bleed/dot gain as the inks for the black spread on the white paper during printing. Keep in mind that printers aren't printing white, they just fill in all the areas surrounding the lettering with the desired color(s) or texture. Make white lettering a bit heavier/thicker than what you see on your monitor. The ink will creep into the white area, but with the heavier type it will come out looking like your original version did with the finer type. Also remember that all of the colors and such will be darker in print than what you see on your monitor.
> Keeping your flyer size to fit equally onto a standard page will help you get more flyers for your dollar (and less waste too)!
> While you may already know all of this stuff, many, if not most, people don't know or understand or even think about this stuff when the go to design stuff for print.


I love when you talk about graphic design...reminds me of my former life. That made my day!

And the flyer design is well done...the tweaks above will make it even better! It's nice to have people here who have so many different talents and who are so wiling to share and help everyone. What a blessing.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

We updated the flyer and the map will be placed on the back page.
http://terrorsofthenight.com/blog1/about-us/?preview=true&preview_id=258&preview_nonce=7765d854f8


----------

